# Alternate miniature/conversion shops



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So we have the likes of the fabulous scibor monstrous miniatures

http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,galerry.php

then there is the mortian Heavy Battle tank

http://gwfwmort.bplaced.net/web1/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=1&category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=8&lang=en

so my question is what other online shops are there?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

There is a whole forum with links just here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=248


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Minigiant said:


> then there is the mortian Heavy Battle tank
> 
> http://gwfwmort.bplaced.net/web1/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=1&category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=8&lang=en
> 
> so my question is what other online shops are there?


If i ever decide to do Imperial guard army i would be using that tank as a leman russ, i hate the GW model with a passion, but that is exactly how i think the Leman should look,rather than the stumpy short ass awful model kit GW have been hawking for years.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

B&K - HOW CAN YOU PREFER THAT MONSTROSITY!

For me the leman russ is jointly the best tank that GW make along with the predator. 

Not to mention that thing is REALLY expensive.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Maidel said:


> B&K - HOW CAN YOU PREFER THAT MONSTROSITY!
> 
> For me the leman russ is jointly the best tank that GW make along with the predator.
> 
> Not to mention that thing is REALLY expensive.


sorry but the Leman Russ is in the same category as Nagash in my book, the new recut version is better than the older model but its still fecking terrible, besides the best tank is the Falcon everyone knows that.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> sorry but the Leman Russ is in the same category as Nagash in my book, the new recut version is better than the older model but its still fecking terrible, besides the best tank is the Falcon everyone knows that.


I like my nagash...


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Maidel said:


> B&K - HOW CAN YOU PREFER THAT MONSTROSITY!
> 
> For me the leman russ is jointly the best tank that GW make along with the predator.
> 
> Not to mention that thing is REALLY expensive.


I'm with you Maidel...love my Russes, although all of mine are blinged out with FW Turrets and Engine Filters - an improvement but does add up money-wise, but what the hell:biggrin:

The Mortian Tanks are really nice though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

to be honest the turret is ok (now) its the chassis i hate, its too damn small, i dont mind the shape or the design its the length if it was 33% longer i could get behind the model, but its just too short for my liking. i know scale isnt something GW pay much attention to but it just isnt long enough to be viable as a tank, i know a redesign will never happen, but with the mortian and FW malcador types there are plenty of nice replacements, they just need to sculpt some infantry worth buying.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> to be honest the turret is ok (now) its the chassis i hate, its too damn small, i dont mind the shape or the design its the length if it was 33% longer i could get behind the model, but its just too short for my liking. i know scale isnt something GW pay much attention to but it just isnt long enough to be viable as a tank, i know a redesign will never happen, but with the mortian and FW malcador types there are plenty of nice replacements, they just need to sculpt some infantry worth buying.


I wouldnt say no if they made the hull a bit longer, or a bit flatter (like the predator) - but if they made it bigger, it would be more expensive.



PS - I dont consider 'skimmers' to be tanks - so when I said it earlier, then I wasnt including the falcon, which is second only to the new dark eldar flyer in terms of beauty.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I've always had a soft spot for the Land Raider, ever since i had one of the fugly origional plastics it's struck me as being one of the iconic tanks of 40k. Always reminds me of the MK1 Tank.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Pretty sure that's what it was designed to look like.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Maidel said:


> Pretty sure that's what it was designed to look like.


I know but as the Mk1 was the first model tank i ever built it still gives the LR nostalgia value for me.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Look through the WIP gallery.
There's CG renderings of some of his future projects and some of the tanks look like they will be very nice when completed, if they're done to the same level of quality.


----------

